
Is Google Referrer Spamming Too Now? - stakent
http://smackdown.blogsblogsblogs.com/2010/02/16/is-google-referrer-spamming-too-now/
======
gte910h
Sounds like an excellent way to check to see if people are presenting
alternate content like expert-exchange always used to.

~~~
pierrefar
No it's not. The IP addresses are Google's and thus easily targeted on the
server for cloaking.

~~~
sern
Normal Googlebot IP addresses resolve to names like crawl-blah.googlebot.com.
These ones don't. You could use whois to detect them, but it's a lot slower
than DNS. I guess that Google expects the SEO guys not to be smart enough to
use something like pwhois to quickly check that the IP's on a Google AS
(likely).

~~~
pierrefar
My argument still stands: the hurdle for anyone serious about cloaking is easy
to work around.

------
nostrademons
How do they know that it was actually a bot, and not an actual person inside
Google surfing from within IE6? The logs show two hits about a minute and a
half apart, which seems much more human-scale than bot-scale.

